# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

These are on special at Lidl at the end of the week.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I have that model. It's good value for money and has lasted a few years so far :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks. I gave my old one away, so I'll get one to replace it. :thumbs_up:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm waiting for tea boxes to make a reappearance too! Lol


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

jizzle said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'm waiting for tea boxes to make a reappearance too! Lol


 They have watch cases as well .


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the same .. fab buy :thumbs_up: .. but I've only used it once !!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Can thoroughly recommend. Have had one for years, and for the occasional use on watch cases, parts and bracelets it's superb. You'll be surprised how much crud comes out of the average second hand bracelet.....


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am definitely getting one of these, the Mrs has a Michael Kors fashion jobby that she's had for about 7-8 years and never had it cleaned, the bracelet is disgusting!!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Highly recommend had mine around 9 yrs now and used quite regularly. Needs replacement now as power button a bit dodgy , but it's done well


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Obviously we all use it for the obvious (cleaning watch bracelets/parts) and other jewellery - anyone have any other uses for them?

Thanks for posting by the way!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

krissy1301 said:


> Obviously we all use it for the obvious (cleaning watch bracelets/parts) and other jewellery - anyone have any other uses for them?
> 
> Thanks for posting by the way!


 Good for your false teeth allegedly

:laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm wondering what use it would be for CDs/DVDs, as claimed on the box. Mine don't get that sort of dirt on them, just thumb prints.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> I'm wondering what use it would be for CDs/DVDs, as claimed on the box. Mine don't get that sort of dirt on them, just thumb prints.


 I'm no expert, but isn't there a music type called "grime" ? Maybe it's for those cd's.


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Alpha550t said:


> I'm no expert, but isn't there a music type called "grime" ? Maybe it's for those cd's.


 You're too young and hip for me, I bet "grime" makes a right racket!


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

krissy1301 said:


> You're too young and hip for me, I bet "grime" makes a right racket!


 Too young :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: I've still got my 78s.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

krissy1301 said:


> Obviously we all use it for the obvious (cleaning watch bracelets/parts) and other jewellery - anyone have any other uses for them?
> 
> Thanks for posting by the way!


 If you use an electric shaver, they are great for cleaning the heads, blades and foils. I regularly clean my Philishave cutters and heads in it. Does a great job.


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If you use an electric shaver, they are great for cleaning the heads, blades and foils. I regularly clean my Philishave cutters and heads in it. Does a great job.


 Absolutely right. I add a few drops of household ammonia and some fairy liquid. Those little machines are great for cleaning watch bracelets and cases too, although I normally use a much bigger heated ultrasonic unit for them. It amazes me how much dirt comes out of watch bracelets.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I have another machine to do the majority of the cleaning, or Carol as she's better known !


----------



## Pasotibbs (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks, got one yesterday would have missed it otherwise.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alpha550t said:


> I have another machine to do the majority of the cleaning, or Carol as she's better known !


 I have found by trial and error the ultrasonic cleaner does make a better job of a bike chain. For future reference. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Did anyone manage to get hold of one? My two local stores have been sold-out all week


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I've just been to my local shop, they have three cleaners on display. While I was in I bought one of these watch boxes, ok for £7.99. Watch not included!!


----------

